# Which women sexually excite you more?Black women or White women.?unscientific poll.



## 52ndStreet

I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll. 
Please respond at will.


----------



## beowolfe

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.



I've yet to meet a man who was sexually aroused by skin color.


----------



## rdean

Smart women.


----------



## hjmick

Color is not a determining factor for me.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Give me the Black or Brown skinned woman every time.!


----------



## hjmick

Why limit yourself? There are beautiful women of every race and color.


----------



## xsited1

I like women with big boobs.


----------



## Colin

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.



Oh fuck off you racist bastard. Who lets colour determine how they feel about a member of the opposite sex!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Why did you bring color into the discussion? Men are sexually aroused by all shapes, sizes, colors, really, whatever.


----------



## Kalam

Come on 52, we all know that black guys dig white women. 

I personally don't have a preference, though I may be slightly biased toward white women myself.


----------



## random3434

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.



Why are you leaving out our lesbian friends of the USMB out of this poll fiddy two? 

That's sexist! 


And as all of us know here at the USMB, you have shown yourself to be nothing but an open minded, fair and liberal poster here!


----------



## Sarah G

hjmick said:


> Why limit yourself? There are beautiful women of every race and color.



Hot answer.


----------



## Scotty

I prefer white women. White women are far prettier. Black women have broad noses, nappy hair , dark skin and are more likely to be fat. 60% of black women are overweight.

True diversity is only found in the white race. Diversity of eye color (green,blue,hazel,brown) and hair color (black,blonde,brown,red)


----------



## JW Frogen

I am a fickle man when it comes to the plurality of female beauty; I love every race of woman. (Indeed I find women so beautiful I wish I were a lesbian, I can not see what you women see in us hairy ape men.)

But I have to say two of the most intense love affairs I have had have been with black women, one African American the other from Nigeria. And both still dance in my dreams.

Puerto Rican woman are more than nice, I found that island a paradise, so good I got married, once not twice.

But that is just sex, in the end, if we are going to stay together, be it lover or friend; she has to have a love and curiosity about the world we live in. She has to think.

There is nothing sexier than a woman that can give you an intellectual bitch slap right where you want it to hurt so bad.


And just a long shot here but if there are any really horny Mongolian women on this forum, I am up for a go.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

beowolfe said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to meet a man who was sexually aroused by skin color.
Click to expand...

maybe the op...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Women of all races, colors and creeds can excite me. Always been that way. Color is unimportant.


----------



## rightwinger

I am personally more attracted to white women


----------



## 52ndStreet

rightwinger said:


> I am personally more attracted to white women



Oh yes, the big fat white ones , that you can balance cups, and tables on their breasts.

Whats going on with this infatuation wit the big fat white Chicks?.


----------



## Samson

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.




Rich women.


----------



## RadiomanATL

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.



I'm aroused by the ones that will sleep with me.

Since I'm married though, that makes it just 1.


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aroused by the ones that will sleep with me.
> 
> Since I'm married though, that makes it just 1.
Click to expand...



What about your wife?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aroused by the ones that will sleep with me.
> 
> Since I'm married though, that makes it just 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about your wife?
Click to expand...


She doesn't know about her yet...


----------



## 52ndStreet

A lot of you white males seem to have no preference. This could possibly indicate an aversion to white females of your own race. There seems to be not enough attraction by white males for their own women.
In the poll many said they have no preference,which would include no preference for their own women.
Compared to %96 percent of black men, who tend to prefer their own black women.
Only %68 percent of white men polled said they had no preference.That leaves %32 of white males, that are attracted to women from their own race. 
Is their a problem between white men and white women?.


----------



## William Joyce

52ndStreet said:


> A lot of you white males seem to have no preference.



These white men are lying.  Even from the anonymity of a chat board, white males feel the need to mouth politically correct inanities like "who cares about color?"  Their actual behavior reveals otherwise.  White men are overwhelmingly attracted to white WOMEN, often Asian women, and sometimes, Hispanic women.  Black women are very rare.  On the few instances you find this (David Bowie and Imam), the "black woman" in question has very white features.  A lot of white men will announce that "I love black women -- look at Halle Berry!"  Duh.  She's practically white!  Or Vanessa Williams, who has green or blue eyes.

A truly black, African-looking woman is not attractive to white men.


----------



## Samson

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you white males seem to have no preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These white men are lying.  Even from the anonymity of a chat board, white males feel the need to mouth politically correct inanities like "who cares about color?"  Their actual behavior reveals otherwise.  White men are overwhelmingly attracted to white WOMEN, often Asian women, and sometimes, Hispanic women.  Black women are very rare.  On the few instances you find this (David Bowie and Imam), the "black woman" in question has very white features.  A lot of white men will announce that "I love black women -- look at Halle Berry!"  Duh.  She's practically white!  Or Vanessa Williams, who has green or blue eyes.
> 
> A truly black, African-looking woman is not attractive to white men.
Click to expand...


OK, then I like "Practically White, or Practically Black women?" Why don't you put up a picture of whatever the heck you're talking about: "truely black, African-looking woman?" WTF is that? While you're at it, find a pic of a "truely white, caucasion-looking woman."


----------



## JenyEliza

52ndStreet said:


> Is their a problem between white men and white women?.



Only in the racist dreams of your two sizes too small little black heart.


----------



## Sunni Man

As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"


----------



## 52ndStreet

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you white males seem to have no preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These white men are lying.  Even from the anonymity of a chat board, white males feel the need to mouth politically correct inanities like "who cares about color?"  Their actual behavior reveals otherwise.  White men are overwhelmingly attracted to white WOMEN, often Asian women, and sometimes, Hispanic women.  Black women are very rare.  On the few instances you find this (David Bowie and Imam), the "black woman" in question has very white features.  A lot of white men will announce that "I love black women -- look at Halle Berry!"  Duh.  She's practically white!  Or Vanessa Williams, who has green or blue eyes.
> 
> A truly black, African-looking woman is not attractive to white men.
Click to expand...


I think you may be right in your analysis. These white men may really prefer white women.
But are afraid to admit it in public. Wanting to be politically correct.So my data may be flawed percentage wise.


----------



## Samson

JenyEliza said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is their a problem between white men and white women?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the racist dreams of your two sizes too small little black heart.
Click to expand...


This would also make 52ndSt a harry green creature.


----------



## HUGGY

52ndStreet said:


> I need to find out from men of all races. Which women sexually arouse you more.
> Black women? or White women. This is an unscientific poll.
> Please respond at will.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy9c2gB7S9U[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza

Sunni Man said:


> As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"



Disgusting, but true! 

Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard. 

Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK"..... 

....and so the name stuck.  

Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.

With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JenyEliza said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
Click to expand...


No, not all true, but then after the sexual act you got to get up and look at the whole 
woman. I like the feel of a black woman, I disagree with you all. Give me a black or brown
woman everytime. They feel better!!.This is just my opinion.!!
Black women Vaginas tend to  be stronger than white womens vaginas. The Black Vagina
is tighter, more voluptuous feeling. White women tend to have Grand  canyon Vaginas, with 
no structure or feeling.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGQ-ISsDm8M&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza

52ndStreet said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not all true, but then after the sexual act you got to get up and look at the whole
> woman. I like the feel of a black woman, I disagree with you all. Give me a black or brown
> woman everytime. They feel better!!.This is just my opinion.!!
> Black women Vaginas tend to  be stronger than white womens vaginas. The Black Vagina
> is tighter, more voluptuous feeling. White women tend to have Grand  canyon Vaginas, with
> no structure or feeling.
Click to expand...



You are full of shit!


----------



## Zona

What aout the asian women, or latina ones?  There are so many different shades out there, why limit yourself to one?  We all have preferences and they are personal and for whatever reason.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JenyEliza said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all true, but then after the sexual act you got to get up and look at the whole
> woman. I like the feel of a black woman, I disagree with you all. Give me a black or brown
> woman everytime. They feel better!!.This is just my opinion.!!
> Black women Vaginas tend to  be stronger than white womens vaginas. The Black Vagina
> is tighter, more voluptuous feeling. White women tend to have Grand  canyon Vaginas, with
> no structure or feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of shit!
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true white woman, that knows I speak the truth.
The Truth hurts huh Ms. dead Vagina White woman? 
No, your dead white vaginas are full of it.!!
You white women destroyed Tiger Woods, burn in Hell for that, a curse on all you white females!!.


----------



## Samson

Zona said:


> What aout the asian women, or latina ones?  There are so many different shades out there, why limit yourself to one?  We all have preferences and they are personal and for whatever reason.




Our esteemed colleague has already addressed these needlessly complicating issues:



William Joyce said:


> _*White men are overwhelmingly attracted to white WOMEN, often Asian women, and sometimes, Hispanic women*_.  Black women are very rare.


----------



## Samson

JenyEliza said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
Click to expand...


Yes, I've used the brilliance of badgering wimmin to resolve my ignorance of "girl parts" MANY TIMES to get a Beaver Flash.

Why is "As the old saying goes: 'It's all pink on the inside'" disgusting to you?

Would you prefer another color?


----------



## Sunni Man

I know a guy who has a severe case of "yellow fever"

He will only date Asian women.


----------



## JenyEliza

Samson said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes: "It's all pink on the inside"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I've used the brilliance of badgering wimmin to resolve my ignorance of "girl parts" MANY TIMES to get a Beaver Flash.
> 
> Why is "As the old saying goes: 'It's all pink on the inside'" disgusting to you?
> 
> Would you prefer another color?
Click to expand...


I don't care about the color.  I just see no need in discussing it--or comparing women's private parts to other women's private parts.  How silly.

Of course, we women do it too.  We compare size of the men's private parts.  So I guess I'm being a hypocrite.


----------



## Samson

JenyEliza said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting, but true!
> 
> Interesting tidbit:  Pink (the singer) got her name from the color of her private parts.  She had a black male friend who badgered her and badgered her to let him see what her girl parts looked like.  He told her he'd only ever seen black privates and he wanted to know if white privates were really pink like he heard.
> 
> Eventually Pink gave in, lifted her dress and gave him a beaver shot.  To which he exclaimed, "YOU _*ARE*_ PINK".....
> 
> ....and so the name stuck.
> 
> Today she is fabulously wealthy and a talented singer in her own right.
> 
> With a really funny, somewhat disgusting story behind her name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've used the brilliance of badgering wimmin to resolve my ignorance of "girl parts" MANY TIMES to get a Beaver Flash.
> 
> Why is "As the old saying goes: 'It's all pink on the inside'" disgusting to you?
> 
> Would you prefer another color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about the color.  I just see no need in discussing it--or comparing women's private parts to other women's private parts.  How silly.
> 
> Of course, we women do it too.  We compare size of the men's private parts.  So I guess I'm being a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Well, now I'm curious: Is smell, or flavor ever discussed?

I'm thinking Garlic vs Spearmint.

(Maybe we need a poll)


----------



## JenyEliza

Samson said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've used the brilliance of badgering wimmin to resolve my ignorance of "girl parts" MANY TIMES to get a Beaver Flash.
> 
> Why is "As the old saying goes: 'It's all pink on the inside'" disgusting to you?
> 
> Would you prefer another color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about the color.  I just see no need in discussing it--or comparing women's private parts to other women's private parts.  How silly.
> 
> Of course, we women do it too.  We compare size of the men's private parts.  So I guess I'm being a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, now I'm curious: Is smell, or flavor ever discussed?
> 
> I'm thinking Garlic vs Spearmint.
> 
> (Maybe we need a poll)
Click to expand...


Yes.  I have heard other women discuss smell/flavor, etc.

That's as tacky and gross as comparing beavers, IMHO.

Size....now, that's another thing.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Mostly, I'm attracted to the women that seem to be breathing and standing up straight.  After they meet that criteria, I evealuate intelligence and attitude.  Next I check out the chest.  Having a nice chest is always nice.  I don't get around to the color part of it all until I decide if they are actually alive and can form a complete sentence with out saying either "You know" or "Know what I'm talking about..."  In the whole scope of things, I would perfer a woman that I can get my hands on.  The rest is just gravy on the spuds.


----------



## Samson

JenyEliza said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about the color.  I just see no need in discussing it--or comparing women's private parts to other women's private parts.  How silly.
> 
> Of course, we women do it too.  We compare size of the men's private parts.  So I guess I'm being a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now I'm curious: Is smell, or flavor ever discussed?
> 
> I'm thinking Garlic vs Spearmint.
> 
> (Maybe we need a poll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I have heard other women discuss smell/flavor, etc.
> 
> That's as tacky and gross as comparing beavers, IMHO.
> 
> Size....now, that's another thing.
Click to expand...


I challenge anyone to find This Beaver Tacky or Gross (NSFW)


----------

